# Any snails for CRS tank?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys. Do any of you have any snails in your tank that help clean up those pesky pond snails?

I have a planted CRS 25Gal tank and dont want to add trouble to my CRS tank. Just dont like these pond snails climbing all over the place.

Alex


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

why don't u try assassins?


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've come to like the pond snails in my 55; though their numbers were getting a bit high. I added a Yo-yo loach who seems quite happy to munch on the egg clusters and smaller snails.

He doesn't get rid of all the snails, but that suits me fine; the snails do an awesome job of cleaning up what little algae collects on the glass.

Not sure a yo-yo would go with CRS though.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

k2x5 said:


> Not sure a yo-yo would go with CRS though.


This would be a good way to fatten up your loach quickly (and expensively).


----------

